# How do I ripen avocados?



## danpeikes (Jan 27, 2010)

How do I ripen avacados?  They are still pretty hard but I need them ready by Saturday morning.


----------



## wanna be (Jan 27, 2010)

*Dont worry about it.*

Avacados ripen very fast if left out on your counter top.I have also heard of placeing them in a paper bag to facilitate this process.You have 48 hrs plus to get this done.And in an avacados life span this is mearly a blip.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2010)

Put them in a paper bag with a banana..This should do it..Several days in a bag on top of the refrigerator should also do the trick.
kadesma


----------



## mexican mama (Jan 28, 2010)

put it in the fridge and it will ripen the next dat


----------



## Alix (Jan 28, 2010)

Apples give off a gas that makes other veggies and fruit ripen faster. Try sticking it on a pile of apples.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 28, 2010)

Alix said:


> Apples give off a gas that makes other veggies and fruit ripen faster. Try sticking it on a pile of apples.



What Alix said, but put the apples and the avocados in a paper bag and fold the bag over to lightly seal it up.  That should do the trick.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 28, 2010)

mexican mama said:


> put it in the fridge and it will ripen the next dat


 
Not in Minnesota, they won't. They come here so green and hard that it takes a week or so to ripen in the fridge or more, and then some of them will go bad too.

The fastes and the sure way to do it is to put into the brown bag and put the bag on the top of the fridge. The wormest spot in your house.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 28, 2010)

I keep them on the stove.  I hear the gas helps them along.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 28, 2010)

mexican mama said:


> put it in the fridge and it will ripen the next dat


 no they won't ripen in the fridge - put them there only after they are ripe to keep a little while.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 28, 2010)

Ethylene gas produced from red apples while both fruits are in a paper bag will always work!


----------



## oneoffour (Jan 28, 2010)

A bruised apple produces more ethylene gas than an unblemished one. Thats why the old saying one bad apple spoils the bunch. I'm not sure it needs a paper bag. My thinking is paper is porous so if the gas goes through the paper it isn't as intense in the bag. Put the avacados in a plastic zip lock bag with a bruised apple. An apple cut in half starts to brown and that is going to release the gas too. Cut one up if you don't have a bruised one. We store apples away from other fruit and veggies not even in the same refrigerator just due to ethylene gas.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 28, 2010)

Paper bags keep fruit more fresh by allowing moisture to move through it, but while ethylene gas is produced from some fruit, such as apples, it is a rather large molecule and does not pass through paper as easily, providing a concentration of enough gas to speed the ripening process. Plastic, on the other hand shortens storage life.


----------



## wanna be (Jan 28, 2010)

*Try it first.*

I know I have allready replied to this subject.I could'nt help but notice though that the few suggestions to put them in the fridge were not argued better.Barbara was right.I can and have put hard avacados in the crisper and they are still hard a week or more later.There were some really good ideas involving science and common sense, two areas I am sorely lacking.What ever you do if you want your avacados to ripen keep them out of the fridge.On top of the fridge sounds good to me.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 28, 2010)

I usually just toss them in the cupboard with my spices, and they are usualy ready in a day or two.  I always buy an extra one, just incase when i open one it is bad.


----------



## wanna be (Jan 28, 2010)

*Experiance soon forgotten.*



larry_stewart said:


> I usually just toss them in the cupboard with my spices, and they are usualy ready in a day or two. I always buy an extra one, just incase when i open one it is bad.


I hate when that happens.And it has happend to me more than once.You would think I would learn.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 29, 2010)

I usuallt buy a bunch of them. Keep the in the fridge, leave one out and keep taking them out one at a time, day ot two in advance. In my family unless it is guacomole, only one daughter eats it plain. She loves it, nobody else would touch it. so I give her for school lunch.


----------

